# Shows getting cut off at end



## ZombiE (Dec 17, 2005)

So I have used Tivo's since 2005. Recently any show that the Tivo catches by itself will cut off early. I have also had to increase my record times by 2 minutes on all of my season passes. It's like the TV time and the Tivo time are out of sync. What to do? Is there an offset that maybe as been put into one of the software updates I don't know about? So any show that we do not have a season pass setup for is useless to watch.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

No there's no 'offset'.

But, there is a possibility that the time _is_ wrong. Compare your TiVo clock to reality. (I have my clock 'turned on' (SPS9S), so it's easy to see.

2 minutes is a long correction, if you're asking me...

Forcing a connection to the Mothership (sometimes several times) has been known to correct the problem.

-KP


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

A complete discussion if this problem including tests and the various corrections. -> Clock off in Roamio by 2 minutes

Skip to near the end.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ZombiE said:


> So I have used Tivo's since 2005. Recently any show that the Tivo catches by itself will cut off early. I have also had to increase my record times by 2 minutes on all of my season passes. It's like the TV time and the Tivo time are out of sync. What to do? Is there an offset that maybe as been put into one of the software updates I don't know about? So any show that we do not have a season pass setup for is useless to watch.


Bring up time.gov on your phone or tablet and the guide on the TiVo and see how far off the time is when the TiVo changes to a new minute. It was within 1 second on our Roamio Pro so I'd blame any offsets in TV show stop/start times on the networks or the local station.



ZombiE said:


> So any show that we do not have a season pass setup for is useless to watch.


What does this mean? You can set the default recording options to include a 1 or 2 minute extension which would apply to all shows that you record (1P or otherwise). I've got ours set to 1 minute which seems to work for us.

https://www.tivo.com/assets/pdfs/ac...ging_Shows/FindManage_07_RecordingOptions.pdf

Scott


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> A complete discussion if this problem including tests and the various corrections. -> Clock off in Roamio by 2 minutes


 I thought it was fixed when TiVo went to time.gov

Perhaps this is new and his button battery is going dead or he's having another issue? FWIW, my Roamio is on time over here.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rdrrepair said:


> I thought it was fixed when TiVo went to time.gov
> Perhaps this is new and his button battery is going dead or he's having another issue? FWIW, my Roamio is on time over here.


You are probably right. I have seen time.gov failures in my Windows event log a lot. I haven't had any clock problems on my TiVo, but I never did.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I hope I'm not jinxing it, but lately the clock has been good - often even a few seconds behind (which was what I have mentioned that I would do if I had my druthers on the clock).

That said, however, it's the channels (mostly cable but not Premium cable), that seem to run each show up to 30 seconds into the next hour, more than a clock problem.

What I do, and know that I do have a lot of time on my hands, with some of them is that I just go in and extend individually if it's something where something major tends to happen in the last minute. I just cannot see my way clear to pad all the Passes. For years I had 2tuner Premieres and definitely could not do that. Now I have 4tuner Bolts and still can't. I do have a few things, especially later night to late night, that are padded on the Passes. I just can't do that for prime time.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> What I do, and know that I do have a lot of time on my hands, with some of them is that I just go in and extend individually if it's something where something major tends to happen in the last minute.


I have too much time also. I start the season off with padding. Then, as I learn which programs always end with a "next week...", I start to cut back. This season, almost done, I only have TDS with a 2 minute pad.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

We noticed this the other day one of our shows that normally had no issues was cut off early. Updated the onepass. But it was the only show that cut off early that we noticed so may be that broadcaster had issues.


----------

